# Letterpair



## CT-6666 (Jun 14, 2022)

Hello everyone
If the interest is in the air I would create a letterpair document for diffrent languages, not much just an exel file. But I am pretty new to blind so I don't have that many ideas, I need your help. I would make german for certain and with enough help include other languages.
What do you guys think of this?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 14, 2022)

This already exists since 2017 thanks to Roman Strakhov. 

https://bestsiteever.ru/colpi/

I have heavily contributed in it for Hindi, Gujarati, English and Bahasa Malaya.

Ping @Roman to add German to CoLPI and you can start contributing in it as well! I filled the google form for adding new language of german to colpi in addition to its already existing 22 languages.

I personally have also been maintaining a multilingual letter quad list since 2016. There are 126k letter quad cases for edges and about 212k for wings. The main motive of using letter quads is to save mental effort and at the end of the day, gain some speed.


----------

